# Weekly competition 2010-52



## Mike Hughey (Dec 23, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R' F' U2 R F' R U R
*2. *F2 U' F' R' F2 U2 R U F'
*3. *R U F' U F' U2 F U'
*4. *F' R' U F R' U' F' R F2 U'
*5. *F2 R' F R' U2 F R2 F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R' U' B D' L' R F L2 F' D F' D B' L2 D' U' B2 R'
*2. *L2 B2 D2 B F2 R2 F' L B' D2 L' F2 U R' B' L B D
*3. *U R B2 D L2 R2 F R D2 R2 B2 D L D B R2 B2 R' U'
*4. *U F' D' L D2 U B' F' L2 D' B2 D L' B2 R B F2 R'
*5. *B2 D2 U F U' B2 L' B F2 D B R2 U2 L' B2 U' F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw R U B L D' U F R2 B2 L2 U' B2 Rw' Fw2 F2 U R2 U Rw2 F' L D' U2 L' F' Uw U' Rw2 Fw2 Rw D2 U2 Fw Uw2 B2 Rw' R2 D U
*2. *L2 Rw' R B' Uw Rw B2 Uw2 U2 L2 Rw U Fw2 F2 Uw2 L U2 L' R B' Uw U' Fw' F' L U Fw Rw F' R' F' Uw2 L Rw2 U R' D Uw U' R
*3. *Uw' R2 D2 Uw2 U B D2 Uw B F' Rw B F2 D' Uw2 R2 F2 D Uw2 F2 Rw2 R2 B' F L2 Rw' B' Fw D2 Uw U2 F2 Uw' B' L' Fw Uw' Fw2 Uw2 B
*4. *Fw L2 B' Rw' R' Uw2 R Uw' L2 Rw' Fw' F' U L D' U Rw' Fw2 F2 Uw U' Fw2 D2 F D F Uw L B Fw' F D' U L' Rw U' R2 Fw U' B2
*5. *D L Rw2 R' Fw L2 B' L Uw L' R2 D2 L' Rw' F D' Fw2 F Uw U R' D U' F' U Rw U Rw2 Uw U2 L' R' D2 F2 D Uw2 U L2 R B'

*5x5x5*
*1. *B' Lw' D Dw' F Rw2 Dw Rw2 Bw Fw R Dw' Uw2 B2 Bw' F' Rw Uw2 B F' L2 Rw R2 F2 L' Lw U Fw2 L Uw Fw' Lw2 Dw R' B2 Bw' Dw' B Uw U Lw' Dw2 Fw' Rw F2 U' Fw2 D' Uw' U' B' Bw Fw L2 Dw2 U2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw2
*2. *Bw Uw' R2 F R' B' D2 Rw Fw2 L B Dw2 Bw D B2 L Bw2 L2 D' Uw2 U' L2 Dw' Bw2 D2 U B' Bw' Fw2 R2 B Rw Bw' D' Lw2 F' D2 Bw' F R D' F' D' L' F' Dw' Bw' F Dw2 U2 Fw2 F D' Dw' Uw R2 U Bw2 Rw U
*3. *U L2 Fw2 D2 Dw2 U' Bw Rw R2 Bw' U2 B' D2 Bw2 Dw B2 Dw' Bw2 Dw' Rw' Bw D' Dw Uw' U' F' Lw2 F Uw' B Bw' Fw L' Uw' Lw' R2 Uw' Rw' U' R B Uw' B L' Rw U' B2 L' Uw Bw2 R2 U2 Bw2 Lw2 R U L Lw Uw2 F2
*4. *Bw F2 Lw' Bw R2 Uw' B2 Bw Fw' Uw' F2 Lw Fw2 R B Fw' F Uw' Fw2 L2 Lw2 R' F2 L' Rw' F' Lw2 B Fw Uw Rw2 R Dw Lw D Dw2 Uw' Lw D Dw' U' F' Uw Rw' D' U' Lw' R F' D' Uw' U2 L' R' Uw2 B' Bw2 Rw B' Uw
*5. *U2 Lw Uw B D2 Dw' R' Bw2 R Dw U2 Bw2 Rw D Bw' Lw2 B' F D Uw2 B Bw L2 U2 F2 Lw' Rw Uw U' Bw2 Uw Bw2 U2 Fw' L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 D Rw Fw2 Dw Uw2 Lw F' Dw Lw' F' L Lw' Uw' U2 Bw' D2 B' Bw Fw2 F Uw' L2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D 3U' U' 2R2 D2 B' 2L2 R' 3F2 L B 3R 3F' 3R B' L' R' 2B F2 2L2 3R D 2U' 2L2 2B2 2U 3F' 2F 2R2 D' 3F2 3R 2U F' L' 2L' 2R' 3U 2U' 2L D' 2U2 R' 2B' D' B2 3F 2U2 R' 3F2 2L' 3R R2 2F2 L' 2B F2 2R2 D U 3R 2D2 2B F 2L2 R' D' 2D U2 3R' 3F R2 2D2 2U' 2R2 2B2 D U2 2F 3R
*2. *B2 3F2 L D' 2B 3R F 3U U 2B2 F 2L2 3R' 2R 2D B' D 3R R' U2 3R2 B R2 2F2 2U 2F' R D 2D 3U2 2R2 2D' 3R' 2D U' R' 2D' 3F2 3U2 2U2 U' 2B 2F' 2L' 2U2 2B' 2R' 3F R' D2 2U' 2B2 3R' 3F L' D 2B F 3R R2 2F F D2 2L2 2R' 2D' L 2B D 2D2 2L2 B2 L 2L' 2R 2D2 3F' 3R' D2 2R2
*3. *L 3U' 2U 3R' R2 D2 2B2 L2 B 3F2 2F F L' 3F' 2R' D L 2L2 3R' R' 3F2 2F' F U2 3R 2B' 3F2 2D U' L2 3R' 3F2 U2 3F2 F2 L' 3F F 2D' B 3F2 2L 2U' R' D' R2 D B2 3U' 2B' 2F D' 2L' 2B' R2 D' 2U2 U2 2L 2F2 3R2 2R R' U2 3R2 2B' F' R2 D 3U2 L 3R2 F2 2D2 B2 2B' 2U 2F2 U' B'
*4. *D 2F' 3R2 3U F2 2R2 U2 2B D' 2D2 B D' 3U2 2U 2B2 R' 3F 2U 3R' F D2 2B 3F 2F 2D2 2U U' 2F' 2L 2D2 3F' U' 2B 2F 3U2 F2 U' 3R2 R U2 2R2 R2 3F F2 3U2 2B2 2F' D' F' L' B2 2R' R2 2F2 2D 3F2 2F' 2U R2 F' L' 3U2 L2 2L 2D' F2 R 2B2 3F' 2R' B R2 U2 L2 R D2 F' 3R' 2B2 R'
*5. *3U 2L2 B 2U2 2L2 2B2 3U2 F2 2R' F' 3U' 2U2 3R' 2R' 2B2 3F L' 2L2 2R2 2B 3F D' L2 2L2 R F2 U 2B2 F 3U U' 2L2 2B' 3F' D2 2D2 2U' 2R' R2 D' 3U' U' L 3F' 2F' F2 2L2 2F 2U' 3R' R 2F2 3U 3F 3R' 2R' 2B' 3F' F2 2U2 2R' F2 2R 2F2 L R2 3U2 2F2 3R 3F2 L 3R R' 2D2 2L2 R2 D' U 3F R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B2 2D 3D' 2L 2R 2D F' 3D 3F 2D 3D' L 2B' 2L2 3B' 2D' 3D2 2U 3R2 B' 3B' D 3U' 2R' R2 B2 2B 3F2 2F' D2 U' F' D' 2L2 B' 2U2 3R' 3D' 3R2 3F' D2 2D 3D' 2U' U 3R 2R' 3F D' L2 R2 2B' 3L2 2D' 3R' 3D2 L2 2B2 L' 3L' B L' 3L 2R 2D 2L 2U2 3B' 3R 2R 3F2 2U' U 3F 2F2 2U 3L' 2F2 3U' 3R' 2B' L' R' 3B' L' 3R2 2B' 3U L R B2 2R D' 2U2 2L' R' D2 3U U' 3L
*2. *2D' 2F' 2U U' 2R' D2 2D' 3D U2 3L 2B 2D' 2B2 D U' 3L R' 3F' 2F 3R2 3U2 3B' R U2 3R2 2B 2D2 B 3L 2B2 F2 2D 2R2 3B2 2L B 3F2 2U' 3B' 3D2 R2 2B L 2R2 2U2 F' 2R2 2B2 U 3B2 3L' 3U2 2U U 3B 2R F' U' R2 2F 3U2 2L2 3L 3U2 3L' 3U' L' 2L2 B D2 B2 2F' 2L2 3L' B' 3L' R' 2D U 2B 3B2 2F2 2R D' 2L 2B 3B2 F D2 3D' 2F 2U2 R2 D 3D' 2F2 2L 2B2 3B2 U2
*3. *D2 2U2 2R2 D2 3D2 3U' 2L 3R 2R2 2U2 B' 2B 3B2 L2 U2 3R 3U B2 2B' 3F' 2F2 L2 3L' B' 2L B 3L2 2R' R' 3U' 3F 3D U2 3F2 3D2 3L2 3D2 3R' 2B D U' 3B 3F' 3R' 3D2 3L' B 3B 3L 2B' 2D' 3L' 3R' R2 3D2 L B2 3F' 2F2 F2 2R R2 3B 2L2 3R2 2F' U2 3R' D F R' B' 2D 3D2 2B' 2L 3B' 2R2 D' 2L 3F 2D2 B2 3B2 2D' 3R' B2 R D' 3D2 F' 3R2 3D2 2L' 2B' D2 3U' F2 3U2 2U
*4. *2D2 B2 3F' 2L' U2 2L 2B2 2D' 3L' 3R2 R 2D2 3U2 2U2 2B 3U2 R' B' L' 2F' D2 2U2 3B 2U' 2F L2 2B U2 3L 3B 3L 3U' B2 3L' 3D 3R' U' 3B L' 2L 3L 3F2 3U2 2F' L' 2U2 3F' U2 2B2 2F 2U' B2 L' R D' R' 2F' D' B2 3R 3U 3F' 3L2 2B2 F2 U2 R2 3B F2 3L 2R2 2D2 L' 2L 3B2 D 2L' R2 3F2 U 3F 3U2 3L 2D' 2U U2 2B 3L2 3R 2B' L' 3L2 2D' F 2R' D2 2F' 2L' R' F2
*5. *2L2 3L' 3F' R' 2F' D2 2F F' 2U2 2B' D 2D 2B 3B' 2D2 3D L B 2F' U2 2R' 2U 3R2 2R' B2 3D' 2B2 3R R U 2L 2R' 3D2 B' 2B' 2L' R 3D2 U L' 3R' 2B2 2R R U' 2F 2U' 2L 3F' 2F2 F' L' 2L2 D 2U2 3F' D 3L' 3F' L2 2D R2 B2 2U' 3L' R 3U' U' 3B2 U2 2F 2R U2 2B2 2L 3D' R' D B2 2B2 3F' 2F' 2U 3B D' 2R U2 F2 2U' R2 3B2 L' 3D' U2 2F L2 U B' D' 2U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R F' R' U' R U2 F' U'
*2. *R F U2 R' F U' F' U
*3. *F2 U' R U' F R' U F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R' D' B2 D2 L2 F D' R2 U' L2 U' F U F D2 F' R
*2. *L B F' L' D2 F R B2 U' B L R' D' B L' U' L' F2 U'
*3. *R' D R2 D2 L' B' R U2 L' U2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 F L' U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U Fw' Uw2 R' D' B' F' L' R' D' Rw2 D2 U Rw R' F D R2 U B D2 Rw B' F R F2 U' L R D2 Uw Rw' D2 L Rw2 Fw R' B L R'
*2. *Rw D2 Fw F' Rw U2 B' Fw2 R' D' U' R' Uw U' L' Fw2 D F2 R' F2 Uw' Fw2 D2 B' F2 Uw' U2 L2 F2 D U2 B L' Rw R2 Uw Rw2 D' Uw B
*3. *R U2 F D2 F' L R' Uw2 R' B' Fw2 D' B D U B Fw2 F2 L2 U L2 Uw' L Rw2 Uw' F' L Rw Fw' D' Uw' Rw F U2 F' Rw D R2 F' D'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw' Dw R U2 Rw' Dw' Bw' D Lw2 D' Dw' Lw' R2 D Uw F' Dw B Uw2 Bw Fw' L2 D2 U2 B D' Uw' L2 F' L' U2 Lw2 Dw2 R' Bw2 F' D' Dw' Lw2 D' Uw L2 Rw Bw U2 L2 Bw Uw U L Lw' B' Fw2 Dw2 Rw' U R2 Dw Rw2 R
*2. *Lw2 Rw Dw' Lw' Uw L' R' D' Uw B2 Fw2 L2 Rw Bw' Fw2 Dw Uw B F2 D U2 Rw' Dw' R Fw' R' B' Uw' Fw' D2 B Uw B R' Bw2 Fw2 D' L Lw R2 D' Uw' Bw2 R2 D F Lw' Uw U' Lw Dw2 B Bw' Uw' Fw' D2 L' Rw2 R' B
*3. *Rw2 Fw' Lw' D L Lw2 R2 Fw' Rw' D Dw2 Uw2 F2 Uw' Lw' U' F' D B' Dw2 U' B' F2 D' Fw2 U2 B2 D Dw2 Uw U' L Dw Bw F2 Rw Fw Rw Bw' Rw D Dw2 R B D2 Uw2 Lw Rw R F' Uw Fw2 Dw Rw2 Bw' D2 Rw' Bw2 F2 U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D R F2 R2 D' U2 F2 L' D' U F' D' F2 L2 R' B' L F'
*2. *D' F2 L2 D B U L U' B2 R U2 F2 R' F D R' B2 U'
*3. *R' U2 B U2 R U' B' D2 L2 B' U' L' D F D' F2 D U
*4. *B L' R' U F2 L' B' U' R2 B' D2 U' R2 U' L U2 R' U2
*5. *D2 L U' R' B U R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 B' D2 R' F2 D2 F2 U2
*6. *D F' L' R2 B' U' B R2 U' R' B U' B2 U B2 L B' D
*7. *F D2 F2 L B R' F' U B' L B' U B' R' F2 U' B2 D'
*8. *L' R F' R B' L' D L' D' F' L2 F2 R F R' U2 L'
*9. *U' B2 U F2 D' B R F' L D' U L2 B' L F R2 D F2
*10. *R B L U' R' D' R2 D' U' R' F D F2 R D2 U2 F U2
*11. *F2 U B F2 U F2 D2 R' D' U2 R2 U B' L R' B F' U'
*12. *L' U2 R U L' F2 R' B2 F2 L R B2 F' R U R2 D
*13. *L D2 U2 F D' R2 B F' D B' L2 R2 F2 R U' F2 D
*14. *F2 D2 F L F D' L B' R D' U2 B2 D2 F2 R F' D' U2
*15. *R' F L R' D L' U' B' D B2 L2 U2 L' B2 L2 R D U'
*16. *U2 R2 D L2 B F' L' F2 L2 U' L2 U' R U2 B' L' B' U'
*17. *B2 F R2 F' U' R' B L' F2 D2 L2 D B F2 L2 B F' U'
*18. *L B L' R' U L F' D F2 U2 L' F' R2 B' U2 R2 D2 R
*19. *D L F' D2 B L' U R D L' R2 F2 R2 D' F R2 U' F2
*20. *R' F' D' B2 F2 L' R' D2 F' U' B2 R2 D' U' B D' U' R2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R U R2 U2 B' R B' R B' D F L2 F2 D2 B2 D' L F'
*2. *R U2 L' B2 D' B2 R F' L2 D2 B' F2 L' B F2 L' R2 U2
*3. *U B F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R' U' L2 U2 L2 U F2 D' R2 D
*4. *R2 U' R B L2 R' U' R2 D' U2 R2 F' L2 R2 B R' D U2
*5. *B' U F2 D' L2 B' R' U2 B F L R2 B' L D B2 R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 F' L U2 L' B' U R' D2 F D2 L F2 R U' R B
*2. *L' R F R' D L' F D' B2 U' F' D' U' B' D R'
*3. *B' D2 R' U L2 B' U2 R F2 R F' D' F R' B' D2 F2 U'
*4. *R D R F' D2 R2 B2 U R' D' B2 R' U' R' D' L U2
*5. *D' U2 F U2 L2 U R U' B L' R F2 U F' D2 U2 F2 R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 F' L' D' B2 L R2 U' B F' R D' R' U2 L' F' R D'
*2. *B F2 L' U2 F' U2 R D2 B D' U2 B' U B D' R B2 F2
*3. *L2 B U B2 L2 F2 U B' F2 L D' R D2 L B' L2 U
*4. *B2 U' B U2 R2 F2 R' B D' F2 U2 L R B D2 R2 B2 R2
*5. *L R B U L' B D U2 B2 L' B2 L2 U' F2 D' U2 L2 U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D' R F R' D2 U L2 R' F2 D R2 B F R2 U2 B L' U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R U' F2 R F U R2 F' R'
*3. *L' F2 R2 B R' B' F U' F2 D' B D2 B D2 R D2 F'
*4. *L2 U2 B' F D2 Uw2 B2 R Uw' B2 Fw U F L B2 Rw' Uw' U L U2 L2 Rw F' D' U' Fw F2 U2 L2 Uw2 B' Fw L2 Uw' B' D U' L2 F D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F U2 F' R' U2 F U R U'
*3. *L2 B2 D' R2 F' U F U B2 L2 F' D2 R' B U2 R' B U
*4. *D2 Fw' D2 Uw2 R D' B D2 R' Fw2 R' Uw B Rw R2 Fw Uw' U B' R D U B F Rw R U R' Fw Rw2 D' B2 D2 Uw U2 F L' F2 Rw' R'
*5. *D' Uw Lw2 Uw R2 U Rw' B F' Dw Bw2 F' D2 Fw2 Lw2 R' Fw' Rw' B2 F Lw' R Uw2 Lw2 B' D' Dw' Uw2 U L' Lw' Dw2 F2 U2 R2 B Dw' Uw' Bw L Rw' B Bw' Fw' F' Dw U2 F' U' B2 F2 D2 B U B Uw2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 Lw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=-4 / dUdU u=5,d=1 / ddUU u=-3,d=-2 / UdUd u=3,d=0 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=4 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=-4 / dUdU u=-1,d=-3 / ddUU u=-1,d=-4 / UdUd u=2,d=5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-2 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=5 / dUdU u=1,d=-4 / ddUU u=6,d=4 / UdUd u=0,d=-4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-3 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=-5 / dUdU u=-5,d=2 / ddUU u=-5,d=-2 / UdUd u=3,d=6 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-2 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=3 / dUdU u=1,d=-3 / ddUU u=-4,d=-4 / UdUd u=-5,d=-5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=2 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B U R B' U' R L R' r' b'
*2. *R B' U L U L' R U r b u
*3. *L U L' U' L B U' R r'
*4. *L' B' L' U L R' L' l' b
*5. *B R' U L' B U B L' l' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2,0) (0,5) (0,3) (2,1) (3,4) (6,3) (0,5) (0,1) (-4,0) (-2,0) (-2,0) (2,1) (0,4) (-2,1) (5,0) (0,3) (5,4)
*2. *(6,-3) (0,6) (6,3) (3,3) (3,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (-3,0) (0,1) (0,3) (3,2) (6,3) (-2,1) (4,5) (-5,1)
*3. *(0,3) (-3,0) (-2,0) (0,2) (6,1) (-2,5) (3,0) (4,5) (6,5) (6,0) (2,0) (1,0) (-4,3) (-4,3) (0,1) (0,5) (0,1)
*4. *(0,-1) (0,1) (-3,0) (6,5) (-2,4) (0,5) (-1,0) (-2,0) (2,0) (5,4) (3,4) (0,2) (-4,4) (6,4) (-4,2) (-4,4)
*5. *(0,-1) (-5,4) (-3,5) (3,0) (-4,0) (-3,4) (0,4) (0,2) (3,4) (3,0) (6,0) (0,4) (0,2) (6,4) (6,0) (3,4) (0,3)


----------



## Shortey (Dec 23, 2010)

2x2: 3.01, 2.50, 2.18, 2.64, 6.01 = 2.72
3x3: 9.75, 10.58, 11.04, 10.75, 10.20 = 10.51
4x4: 49.68, 55.99, 50.00, 58.30, 43.46 = 51.89
5x5: 1:35.60, 1:37.83, 1:44.40, (1:21.12), (1:49.50) = 1:39.28
6x6: 3:06.78, 3:27.69, 3:33.00, 3:13.92, 3:30.30, = 
2x2 BLD: 15.00+, 12.20+ DNF = 12.20
3x3 BLD: DNF, 2:25.22, DNF = 2:25.22
Multi BLD: 2/2 in 7:22.02
3x3 OH: 15.80, 17.03, 16.52, 15.96, 15.78 = 16.09
3x3 WF: 2:50.21, 2:54.00, 3:03.66, 3:05.12, 2:42.54
3x3 MTS: 1:20.88, 1:10.91, 1:12.61, 1:12.27, 1:06.25
2-4 relay: 1:14.89
2-5 relay: 2:56.69
Clock: 11.89, 12.11, 10.69, 10.73, 12.61
Megaminx: 2:10.89, 2:21.30, 2:03.91, 2:02.38, 1:56.79 = 2:05.73
Pyraminx: 4.95, 5.72, 5.86, 6.46, 5.59 = 5.51
Square-1: 34.42, 27.56, 24.03, 35.31 = 28.96

3x3 FMC: DNF

Comments: Nice 4x4! PB 5x5 single, but not so good average. I guess sub1:40 is okay. Very good 6x6. Parity on all the Square-1 solves. PB MultiBLD.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 23, 2010)

*2x2:* (5.98) 5.83 4.70 (4.63) 5.72 => 5.42

*3x3:* (15.76) (14.49) 14.85 14.73 14.78 => 14.79

*4x4:* (1:00.68) (1:18.32) 1:04.19 1:00.78 1:02.78 => 1:02.58

Comment: Very good for me. 2nd best average of 5 ever (best was also done today), maybe I've actually improved 

*5x5:* 2:28.51 (2:25.44) 2:50.15 (3:04.93) 2:56.70 => 2:45.12

Comment: Started out good, then sucked again...

*2x2 BLD:* DNF 19.91 DNF => 19.91

*3x3 OH:* (37.66) 37.18 36.67 (31.42) 34.86 => 36.24

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:29.48

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:31.19

*Magic:* (1.15) 1.29 1.26 (3.72) 1.33 => 1.29 

*Master Magic:* 2.79 (2.78) (3.08) 2.80 2.79 => 2.79

*Clock:* 14.34 15.14 13.55 (19.54) (11.59) => 14.34

*Pyraminx:* 9.06 (11.71) 8.88 (7.85) 10.78 => 9.57

*Square-1:* (37.08) 39.95 48.52 (1:01.10) 52.29 => 46.92


----------



## ThePCKid (Dec 23, 2010)

*3x3x3:* (1:12.17) 1:41.73 (1:50.57) 1:44.00 1:50.24 = 1:39.74

>_> I should have done this tomorrow morning


----------



## tertius (Dec 23, 2010)

*3x3x3* 61.37, (81.48), (61.33), 74.07, 64.51 = 66.65


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 23, 2010)

2x2: 1.56, 2.55, 2.38, 2.23, 3.06 = 2.39 - 3 one-looks ;D
3x3: 10.38, 9.85, 10.03, 11.04, 7.45 = 10.09
4x4: 42.60, 46.87, 41.56, 46.82, 54.63 = 45.43
5x5: 1:35.49, 1:29.76, 1:30.16, 1:28.12, 1:26.39 = 1:29.34
6x6: 2:46.83, 2:54.27, 2:44.14, 2:49.35, 2:55.77 = 2:50.15
7x7: 4:54.91, 4:46.97, 4:46.72, 5:07.93, 4:47.27 = 4:49.72
2x2 BLD: DNF(19.12), 10.10+, DNF(9.38) = 10.10
3x3 BLD: 1:12.29, 1:09.19, DNF(1:43.25) = 1:09.19 
4x4 BLD: 7:21.96, DNS, DNS = 7:21.96
5x5 BLD: DNF, DNF, 24:36.72 = 24:36.72
Multi BLD: 3/4 18:02
3x3 OH: 20.77, 22.03, 21.35, 21.14, 19.09 = 21.09
3x3 WF: 1:56.71, 1:48.48, 1:50.05, 1:25.64, 1:33.51 = 1:44.01
3x3 MTS: 59.31, 45.45, 51.33, 41.12, 1:06.70 = 52.03
2-4 relay: 59.06 - PLL skip on the 4x4 ;D
2-5 relay: 2:42.17
Magic: 1.40, 1.43, 1.43, 3.52+, 1.31 = 1.42
Master Magic: 3.56, 4.21, 4.03, 3.81, 3.85 = 3.90
Clock: 9.34, 9.19, 8.78, DNF(10.59), 8.33 = 9.10
Megaminx: 52.90, 59.14, 57.01, 57.78, 57.82 = 57.54 - :/
Pyraminx: 4.41, 6.55, 2.58, 4.76, 5.80 = 4.99
Square-1: 19.84, 21.90, 23.85, 20.20, 11.31 = 20.65

3x3 FMC: 32



Spoiler



Scramble: D' R F R' D2 U L2 R' F2 D R2 B F R2 U2 B L' U'
Solution: B2 U' D2 B' D B2 F' R2 F' D F D2 R' F R' F R2 x U' R' U R U2 B U B' L' U' B' U B L U2 (32)

2x2x2: B2 U' D2 B' D B2 (6)
2x2x3: F' R2 F' D F D2 (12)
F2L-1+some extra stuff to get a nice LL: R' F R' F R2 (17)
F2L: x U' R' U R U2 B U B' (25)
LL: L' U' B' U B L U2 (32)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 23, 2010)

2x2: 2.83, 3.14, (12.75), (1.75), 3.14 = 3.04
3x3: 9.26, 9.91, (8.84), 9.39, (12.44+) = 9.52
4x4: 49.44, 46.34, 45.93, (50.55), (45.71) = 47.24
5x5: 1:34.48, 1:39.71, 1:42.29, (1:29.50), (1:49.42) = 1:38.83
7x7: 5:43.00, 5:06.99
2x2 BLD: 26.44, DNF, 25.32 = 25.32
3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:21.34, 1:16.08 = 1:16.08
4x4 BLD: DNF, 12:47.35, 12:08.43 = 12:08.43
5x5 BLD: 58:06.4, DNF, 47:17.7 = 47:17.7
Multi BLD: 3/3 in 13:05.91
3x3 OH: 19.83, (18.12), (27.59), 18.67, 22.69 = 20.40
3x3 MTS: 1:24.57, 1:18.00, (2:01.09), (1:00.28), 1:32.17 = 1:24.91
2-4 relay: 1:09.70
2-5 relay: 3:00.24
Magic: (1.06), 1.09, (2.30), 1.25, 1.25 = 1.20
Master Magic: 3.31, 3.22, (3.05), (6.61), 3.90 = 3.48
Clock: (DNF), (19.66), 27.52, 27.65, 26.18 = 27.12
Megaminx: (1:35.48), 2:03.86, 1:51.34, 1:45.15, (2:04.02) = 1:53.45
Pyraminx: 6.39, 6.94, (4.06), (8.20), 7.11 = 6.81
Square-1: (1:01.86), 33.68, (27.88), 29.71, 28.78 = 30.72

3x3 FMC: 37



Spoiler



scramble: D' R F R' D2 U L2 R' F2 D R2 B F R2 U2 B L' U'
solution: U2 F D' B2 U F2 U' B D B' F2 D2 z R U' R' U2 F2 L R U' R' U2 F U' F' U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2

U2 F D' B2 U F2 U' (7/7) 2x2x2
B D B' F2 D2 (5/12) 2x2x3
z R U' R' U2 F2 (5/17) triple x-cross
L R U' R' U2 F U' F' (8/25) F2L+OLL+first PLL move
U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 (12/37) PLL (R-Permutation)

Pretty nice solution. Not as boring as last week's solution, this was also a CFOP ending, but with loads of cancelations, so it was quite interesting.
My backup solution was a boring 39 PLL skip solution... Happy with my final result.



I succeeded in all BLD events. Wow.
Funny fact: I got 2/3 successes for all BLD events (if you don't count multiBLD).


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 23, 2010)

The last weekly comp for 2010, it's interesting to look back on the results from the first comp this year and observe your/everyone else's progress.


----------



## Olji (Dec 23, 2010)

3x3x3: 27.61, (27.59), (36.05), 28.63, 29.93 = 28.72
3x3x3 OH: 1:02.64, 58.75, 1:09.00, (50.49), (1:15.51) = 1:03.46
Magic: 2.54, (3.45), (1.95), 2.72, 2.39 = 2.55 (need to practice the pickup >_>)


----------



## Lumej (Dec 23, 2010)

*3x3wf:* 2:46.67, 2:18.56, (1:56.75), (2:56.04), 2:04.71 = 2:23.31
*3x3oh:* (42.58), 46.53, 56.00, (1:37.06), 57.67 = 53.40
*Magic:* 2.13, 1.96, 2.15, 3.06, 1.91
*Megaminx:* 3:40.40, (3:36.71), 4:03.64, 3:54.96, (4:06.37) = 3:53.00
*234:* 3: 08.98
*2345:* 5:44.46
*MTS:* (1:37.91), 1:30.97, 1:31.68, 1:28.48, (1:14.02) = 1:30.38
*2x2bld:* 2:11.65, DNF, DNF = 2:11.65
*3x3bld:* DNF, DNF, 3:27.44 = 3:27.44
*5x5bld:* DNF (49:32.94), DNF (1:01:00.53), DNF (57:32.11) =DNF
*2x2:* 10.56, (14.67), 9.31, (7.08), 14.02 = 11.30
*4x4:* (DNF), 1:38.00, 1:52.18, (1:35.22), 1:47.49 = 1:45.89
*5x5:* 3:37.83, (3:13.13), 3:26.23, 3:16.87, (3:52.12) = 3:26.98
*7x7:* 12:23.45, 11:34.17, 12:24.85, (11:15.37), (13:37.55) = 12:07.49
*3x3:* (25.36), 24.10, 22.47, (20.78), 23.20 = 23.26
*sq-1:* 1:30.44, (2:33.68), 1:38.82, (1:17.82), 1:56.60 = 1:41.95
*Clock:* 36.93, 31.93, 35.41, (48.13), (30.77) = 34.76


----------



## Norbi (Dec 23, 2010)

3x3: 23.72 21.00 25.97 22.62 27.16
3x3 oh: 1:10.58 1:04.78 1:04.55 39.92 53.39
2x2: 6.77 9.27 7.00 7.44 9.17


----------



## onionhoney (Dec 23, 2010)

WAT...It's already the 52nd weekly comp...How quickly time flies.


----------



## Norbi (Dec 23, 2010)

*3x3 blind:* DNF , 4:54.15 ,DNF


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 23, 2010)

*3x3* : 10.43, 10.76, (13.51), 11.19, (9.83) = 10.79

*3x3 OH* : 19.40, 17.48, 19.56, (20.33), (16.75) = 18.81


----------



## Imperatrix (Dec 23, 2010)

2x2: 9.36, 10.00, 8.42, 8.24, 11.05 = 9.41
3x3: 23.45, 23.77, 29.00, 25.59, 27.55 = 25.87 (too many lock ups)
4x4: 2:27.97, 1:59.69, 2:07.27, 2:31.31, 2:34.30 = 2:20.11 (lots of pops)
5x5: 3:38.56, 4:13.66, 3:51.83, 3:58.36, 3:47.88 = 3:54.06
Master Magic:
Magic:
Pyraminx:


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Dec 23, 2010)

*2x2x2* : 8.81 , 6.63 , (5.97) , 6.54 , (13.98) =
*3x3x3* : 15.95 , 16.95 , 16.64 , (15.21) , (19.05) = 16.51
*4x4x4* : 52.04 , (55.32) , 52.68 , (49.47) , 55.32 = 53.35
*5x5x5* : (2:08.88) , 2:08.70 , 2:07.32 , 1:54.07 , (1:53.42) = 2:03.36 
*6x6x6* : 4:18.47 , 4:27.38 , (5:27.71) , (4:14.22) , 4:36.38 =
*7x7x7* :
*2x2x2 Blindfolded* : 1:08.11 , DNF , DNF = 1:08.11 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded* : 3:35.58 , DNF, DNS = 3:35.58
*3x3x3 One Handed* : (45.31) , 39.50 , 42.19 , (36.78) , 41.08 = 40.92
*3x3x3 With Feet* :
*3x3x3 Match the scramble* :
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* :
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay* : 1:31.96 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 3:09.21 
*Magic* : (3.97) , (1.65) , 3.36 , 2.40 , 2.38 =
*Clock* :
*MegaMinx* : 
*PyraMinx* : (47.93) , 21.96 , (9.30) , 14.09 , 15.94	= 17.33


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 23, 2010)

2x2x2: (7.52), 10.75, (13.28), 9.84, 9.98 = 10.19
3x3x3: 36.24, DNF, (41.84), DNF, (34.77) = DNF
4x4x4: 2:10.83, (2:04.78), 2:22.77, (2:30.18), 2:16.38 = 2:16.66
5x5x5: (4:19.19), (4:01.85), 4:02.25, 4:17.77, 4:15.43 = 4:11.82
6x6x6: 7:19.59, 6:44.59, 7:02.00, (8:18.81), (6:36.70) = 7:02.06

Pyraminx: (11.91), 14.44, 13.18, 13.26, (14.53) = 13.63
Clock: 20.37, 20.09, (26.21), (18.89), 20.00 = 20.15
Magic: (2.04), 2.97, (3.23), 2.75, 2.17 = 2.63
Master Magic: 7.08, 6.91, 6.49, (8.35), (6.22) = 6.83
Square-1: 2:07.66, (3:06.29), 2:14.26, 2:59.85+, (1:49.48) = 2:27.26

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:59.26 (this is really fast for me!)
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 7:23.97
3x3x3 One Handed: (56.58), 57.89, (1:08.34), 1:02.34, 1:04.86 = 1:01.70


----------



## irontwig (Dec 23, 2010)

FMC: 35 moves


Spoiler



B2 U2 L2 R' D' R B' U F2 R2 D F L D' L' D' B' D2 B D F' R F' R' B' R F R' D' B' D F D' B2 D

B2 U2 L2 R' D' R B' U F2 R2 D F [Double X-cross]
L D' L' D' B' D2 B D B''.B D [Leaving four corners]

.=D F' D' B' D F D' B 
:=B R F2 R' B' R F2 R'

Meh, couldn't be bothered to look for insertions any deeper.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 23, 2010)

_James Ludlow_

*2x2* - 10.01 9.81 7.63 8.85 10.50 = *9.56*
*3x3* - 17.63 19.25 20.01 19.13 19.98 = * 19.45 *
*4x4* - 1.14.53 1.25.63 1.18.51 1.17.24 1.15.35 = *1.17.03*
*5x5* - 2.13.62 2.19.58 2.35.74 2.31.05 2.18.63 = *2.23.09*
*6x6* - 3.58.64 4.13.27 4.05.63 3.45.28 4.15.63 = *4.05.73*
*7x7* - (6.47.40) 6.47.15 6.32.83 (6.13.88) 6.35.81 = *6.38.60*
*3x3 OH* - 53.65 55.13 58.98 59.71 54.63 = *56.25*
*2x2BLD* - DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*
*MTS* - 2.05.63 1.54.28 DNF 2.08.73 1.48.01 = *2.02.88*
*Magic* - DNF 1.28 1.35 1.46 1.54 = *1.45*
*Master Magic* - 2.98 DNF 3.16 DNF DNS = *DNF* _Comment - done whilst full of christmas spirits._
*Megaminx* - 2.30.00 2.17.35 2.45.40 2.18.63 2.29.51 = *2.26.05*
*Square1* - 55.63 1.21.21 58.73 1.01.95 1.10.55 = *1.03.74*


----------



## CUB3R01 (Dec 23, 2010)

*3x3:* 18.27, 19.17, (22.67), 17.37, (17.03) = 18.27
Now this is more like it! 
*4x4:*
*5x5:*
*7x7:*
*2-4 relay:*
*Pyraminx:*
*2-5 relay:*


----------



## Puzzle (Dec 23, 2010)

*2x2*: 3.76 - 3.80, (2.11), (4.09), 3.81, 3.66
*3x3*: 13.77 - (12.68), 13.75, 14.00, 13.55, (22.05+)
*4x4*: 1:07.41 - (1:17.38), (59.56), 1:14.59, 1:07.59, 1:00.06 | _(nice single, decent avg)_
*5x5*: 2:34.37 - 2:49.00, (DNF), 2:23.81, 2:30.31, (2:13.33) | _(2:13 is pblike)_
*Pyra*: 4.02 - 4.09, (5.04), (3.33), 4.02, 3.94 | _(oyeah)_
*Mega*: 1:40.78 - 1:49.96, 1:38.40, (1:25.15), 1:33.97, (DNF) | _(last solve ruined the whole thing)_
*3WF*: 3:07.78 - (3:52.63), 3:31.65, 2:33.30, 3:17.50, (2:27.36) | _(pb single)_
*3OH*: 24.88 - (33.15), 23.02, 28.47, 23.15, (19.38) | _(insane single - pll skip)_
*2-3-4*: 1:28.02


----------



## masteranders1 (Dec 23, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 7.94, (3.28), 7.63, 7.51, (9.76) = 7.69
*3x3x3:* (20.01), 25.14, 22.82, 22.99, (28.86) = 23.65
*4x4x4:* (1:21.31) op, 1:35.91 pp, 1:34.51 pp, 1:26.33 op, (DNF) = 1:32.25
*5x5x5:* (3:37.42), 3:13.93, (3:13.01), 3:34.19, 3:13.53 = 3:20.55


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 24, 2010)

*3x3:*25.50, 28.35, 26.49, 27.58, 22.72 = 26.52
*4x4:*:1:54.06, 1:57.26, 1:48.57, 2:00.74, 1:51.73 = 1:54.35 
*5x5:*4:54.84, 3:58.85, 4:10.86, 3:24.01, 3:37.29 = 3:55.67
*Megaminx:*4:51.95, 4:49.78, 5:01.82, 4:51.25, 4:53.39 = 4:52.20 (σ = 0.89)

3x3 was so bad. Three crappy solves.

Megaminx was a bad average but the SD is insane right there. It was the first time I touched my minx in a few days.

5x5 was pretty good. PB in there I think and probably PB Ao5. I'm too slow to really keep track of 5x5 and minx PBs.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 24, 2010)

*2x2:* (2.84), 3.39, (5.55), 4.54, 5.35 = *4.43*
*3x3: *13.74, 14.69, 14.02, (19.54), (13.68) = *14.15*
*4x4:* 1:07.38, (1:12.20), (DNF), 1:15.50, 1:14.25 = *1:13.98*
*3x3 OH: *16.50, (14.30), 17.96, (24.66), 16.30 = *16.92*
That was such an amazing average for me. Personal best by over a second! The first 16 was a PLL skip and the last 16 was a forced OLL skip, but the 14.30 was non-lucky. I lubed my FII before this average, and I think that helped a bit 
*3x3 BLD: *4:57.28, 4:22.53, DNF =* 4:22.53*
The last solve was off by two flipped edges.


----------



## onionhoney (Dec 24, 2010)

2x2: 1.86, 1.78, 1.78, 2.54, 5.52 = 2.06 The last solve ruined the average...
3x3: 9.90, 9.81, 10.78, 9.36, 9.41 = 9.71


----------



## jzengg (Dec 24, 2010)

3x3x3
1. R' U' B D' L' R F L2 F' D F' D B' L2 D' U' B2 R'
2. L2 B2 D2 B F2 R2 F' L B' D2 L' F2 U R' B' L B D
3. U R B2 D L2 R2 F R D2 R2 B2 D L D B R2 B2 R' U'
4. U F' D' L D2 U B' F' L2 D' B2 D L' B2 R B F2 R'
5. B2 D2 U F U' B2 L' B F2 D B R2 U2 L' B2 U' F'

(16.35)
15.07
13.86
(13.16)
14.14
Average: 14.36


----------



## AnsonL (Dec 25, 2010)

*3x3 one handed-*21.01, 15.01, 17.08, 15.27, 16.60=*16.32*
*3x3-*11.50, 11.71, 10.53, 10.87, 9.85=*10.97*
*2x2-*2.57, 3.64, 3.08, 2.49, 4.29=*3.10*
*5x5-*2:16.22, 1:55.26, 1:54.62, 1:57.76, 1:59.78=*1:57.60*


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Dec 25, 2010)

2x2:6.00, 4.86, (4.81), (DNF), 6.81 = 5.89
Pyra:4.59, (6.83), (3.43), 4.05, 5.16 = 4.60
Master Magic: (2.37), 2.89, (DNF), 2.56, 2.88 =2.78


----------



## celli (Dec 26, 2010)

*2x2*: 10.36, (12.74), 09.41, 11.94, (08.73) = 10.57
*3x3*: (24.79), 30.56, 29.03, 28.35, (32.21) = 29.31


----------



## Attila (Dec 26, 2010)

FMC: DNF.
This was the worst scramble for me, i could not get a good start. But later i find a 30 moves solution after 3h speculation.


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 26, 2010)

FMC 51

Not my game this week, first I used the wrong scramble and found a nice 36 move solution, then I found out it was wrong but had not much time left. So I did a few quick almost linear attempts, that was not that good:



Spoiler



2x2x2 : B' F2 D2 R2 D B' (6)
2x2x3 : L2 F U F2 B' U B (7, 13)
P3 : U F U F' R U' R' (7, 20)
last cross : U R' F R (4, 24)
p4 : F U' F' U2 L' U' L (7, 31)
CLL : B U2 B' U2 B' R B R' (8, 39)
ELL : M U' M' U2 M U' M' (11, 50)
AUF : U (1, 51)

That was the first linear try. I did not like it so I used the same start but a little diffrent after the 2x2x2 for my second try, got two turns worse 

2x2x2 : B' F2 D2 R2 D B' (6)
xx-cross : L U L2 F' L' F L F2 L' (9, 15)
P3 + EO : U L U L' U' L U2 L' (8, 23)
P4 : U2 F' U2 F U2 F' U F (8, 31)
COLL minus one move: B U2 B' F' U2 B U' B' U2 F B U2 (12, 43)
U-PLL : B U' L' R B2 R' L U' B2 (9, 52)
AUF : U' (1, 53)


----------



## coinman (Dec 26, 2010)

3x3x3. 24.18 (26.44) 26.43 (24.09) 25.28 = 25.30

2x2x2. 6.30 (4.84) 8.00 10.18 (17.46) = 8.16
Two lucky, two normal, one screw up


----------



## Attila (Dec 26, 2010)

Attila said:


> FMC: DNF.
> This was the worst scramble for me, i could not get a good start. But later i find a 30 moves solution after 3h speculation.


 
D’RDR2LUD2F’ (8) all corners -3 moves (and 2 edges),
D’R2L2UF2 (5/13) all corners -2 moves (and 5 edges),
LRFURL’B’U’ (8/21) all corners -2 moves (and 7 edges),
LU’LR’F2LR’DR (9/30) the 8. edge, M slice skip.
Out of competition!


----------



## mande (Dec 26, 2010)

2x2: 6.37, (3.92), (8.34), 6.81, 6.17 = 6.45
3x3: 18.86, (14.97), 18.00, (26.72), 20.70 = 19.19
3x3 OH: (32.42), (46.09), 37.32, 35.14, 32.95 = 35.14


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 27, 2010)

3x3: 18.00, 17.47, 16.33, 16.72, 15.95 = 16.84
Meh
4x4: 1:10.80, 1:18.31, 1:15.67, 1:24.41, 1:23.49 = 1:19.16


----------



## okayama (Dec 27, 2010)

*3x3x3*: (18.84), 22.19, 20.34, (26.75), 20.07 = 20.86
4th: COLL miss

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF [54.43], 51.31, DNS = 51.31
1st: crushed

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:49.87, DNS, DNS = 2:49.87

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 15:19.47, DNS, DNS = 15:19.47

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 45:51.69, DNS, DNS = 45:51.69
1st: HAHAHAHAHA, SO NICE SCRAMBLE!!! 

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 4/4 (36:16.42)
Ooo! Succeeded again!

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 27 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: D' R F R' D2 U L2 R' F2 D R2 B F R2 U2 B L' U'
Solution: B2 L' D L U2 L' D' L' R' D' R U2 L B' L B L' U B L' B' U' F2 D' F2 U' F'

NISS solve.

(Normal)
1st 2x2x1 block: B2 U2 L2
2nd 2x2x1 block: R' D' R 
Pseudo 2x2x2 block: U2

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: U2 R' D R L2 U2 B2

2x2x2 block: F U
Siamese 2x2x2 block: F2 D F2
Tripod: U B L B' U'
All but 3 corners: L B' L' B L'
Correction: U2 R' D R L2 * U2 B2

Insert at *: L' D L U2 L' D' L U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*5x5x5:* 3:25.80, 2:48.83, 2:47.21, 3:08.22, 2:43.59 = *2:54.75*
Comment: Using bigcubes.com method again. At least it was sub-3 again. I suspect it’s going to get harder improving from here. But I still want to try for at least a sub-2:30 average, so I’ll keep working on it until I get there.

The BLD events: 
*2x2x2 BLD:* 29.90, 31.11, 33.68 = *29.90*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:33.43, 1:29.53, 1:28.84 = *1:28.84*
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [8:54.65, 3:50], DNF [10:17.00, 4:51], 7:59.03 [4:15] = *7:59.03*
Comment: First one off by 3 wings – memorized H instead of G. Second one off by 4 corners, 4 centers, and 8 wings – at one point I wasn’t sure if I had done L’ or L2, so I guessed; apparently I guessed wrong.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 14:38.44 [7:26], 16:10.57 [7:54], 15:17.90 [7:45] = *14:38.44*
Comment: Very nice to get them all! I was much slower than I should have been because of long pauses thinking of the BH wings cases. If I ever get good at them, I should really see some nice time improvement!
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *2/3 = 1 point, 8:22.52* [5:04]
Comment: Third cube had 2 corners twisted. Time was nice, though.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*2x2x2:* 30.56, 22.25, DNF [34.44], 21.78, 34.50 = *29.10*
Comment: Sub-30 is always good for an average. Third one had 2 corners twisted – I handled parity incorrectly.
*3x3x3:* 1:32.90, 2:10.05, 1:56.15, 3:54.77, 1:49.68 = *1:58.63*
Comment: Fourth one had difficult corners, so when I got to the edges, I couldn’t remember them. That’s the most common cause of my forgetting edges: difficult corners.
*Magic:* 9.09, 9.06, 8.28, 11.06, 10.69 = *9.61*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. Nice to be sub-10 again!
*Master Magic:* 3.72, 4.65, 4.47, 4.71, 3.94 = *4.35*
*Clock:* 1:57.02 [0:27], 2:06.02 [0:25], 2:01.40 [0:22], 1:58.16 [0:27], DNF [3:17.88, 0:20] = *2:01.86*
Comment: Fifth one had 2 clocks off by 1. I realized I had recalled the images out of order and I went back to fix it, and almost got it right.
*Pyraminx:* 40.50, 54.27, DNF [54.59], 1:12.91 [1:10.91 + 2], DNF [1:12.00] = *DNF*
Comment: Third and fifth ones had 2 edges flipped; fourth one had one tip twisted.
*Square-1:* DNF [6:18.80, 2:44], 5:31.83 [2:59], DNF [5:24.21, 3:01], 5:51.41 [3:45], 6:31.43 [4:13] = *DNF*
Comment: So sad. Apparently I’m not getting enough practice now. It’s fascinating that I still mostly have all my memorization of the cases solid – what I’m forgetting is the algorithms!


----------



## fiqnocchio (Dec 27, 2010)

*3x3x3:*

25.11, 24.92, (29.27), (24.49), 25.06 = 25.03


----------



## Sebastien (Dec 27, 2010)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 28



Spoiler



NISS-Solve.
Promising First Moves: B U2 L2
Switch to inverse scramble.
Pseudo Triple-X-Cross: U2 B L' D B' U' B' U'
5-cycle: R U F U' F R' F' U'

Way to 5-cycle on normal scramble: B U2 L2 U F R F' . U F' U' R' U B U : B D' L B' U2

. = F R B R' F' R B' R' (3 moves cancelling)
: = U2 B D B' U2 B D' B' (4 moves cancelling)

Final Solution: B U2 L2 U F R2 B R' F' R B' R' U F' U' R' U B U' B D B' U2 B D2 L B' U2 - 28 moves


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 27, 2010)

Is there a time limit for 5x5 BLD, here or in competition?


----------



## Shortey (Dec 27, 2010)

There is not one here.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2010)

To elaborate:



Keroma12 said:


> Is there a time limit for 5x5 BLD, here ...


No, you may take as long as you like!



Keroma12 said:


> ... or in competition?


Usually, yes. But there's no WCA rule requiring a time limit. Most competition organizers set limits, which vary from competition to competition. If you think you're going to be slow for a given competition, you should probably discuss your expected solve times with the organizers to make sure you will not cause them problems.


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 28, 2010)

Most done as warm-up for the Christmas competition. I might try a 5x5 BLD next week.

*2x2x2*: 6.19, 6.14, (6.68), (5.21), 5.93 = *6.09*
*3x3x3*: (25.02), (17.02), 20.70, 19.32, 17.93 = *19.32*
_sub20 average of 50; as soon as I learn the last 4 PLLs I’ll be consistently sub20 (the first solve was one of those 4)_
*4x4x4*: 1:26.21, 1:31.70, (1:17.36), (1:34.89), 1:18.97 = *1:25.63*
*5x5x5*: 2:17.15, 2:11.47, (2:36.40), 2:22.77, (2:08.83) = *2:17.13*
*6x6x6*: (3:57.34), 3:49.48, 3:47.43, 3:53.72, (3:38.42) = *3:50.21*
*7x7x7*: 6:12.43, (6:42.24), 6:35.25, 6:12.26, (6:00.15) = *6:19.98*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF(1:09.15), 49.17, DNF(33.96) = *49.17*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(5:16.10), 5:44.35, 5:12.39 = *5:12.39*
_First day using M2, it’s going well_
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: *1/2 (13:36.26)*
_Messed up the edges on the second, everything else was perfect_
*3x3x3 One Handed*: (47.27), 54.52, (1:02.05), 59.13, 51.27 = *54.97*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *2:12.71*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *4:38.20*
*Pyraminx*: 8.92, 10.08, 8.53, (11.44), (8.28) = *9.18*
*Square-1*: 1:58.35+, (1:27.83), 2:01.09, (2:38.81), 2:23.16 = *2:07.53*
*3x3x3 MTS*: (1:02.17), 1:04.01, 1:18.00, (1:23.63), 1:02.85 = *1:08.29*
_Got really lucky with F2L a lot_
*Megaminx*: 2:53.20, 3:12.95, 2:47.75, (3:21.72), (2:46.98) = *2:57.97*
*3x3x3 FMC*: *49*
_Next one I tried was 39 (in the christmas comp)_


Spoiler



L2 B F L’ B’ L F’ L’ B L F2 U2 F2 U2 B’ U’ B R’ F2 U’ F’ U L’ U’ L R U R U’ B U B’ U R U R’ U2 F’ U’ F R’ F R F’ U’ F’ U F U’


----------



## Carrot (Dec 28, 2010)

*pyraminx*: (2.56), 2.62, 3.31, 2.83, (4.41) => *2.92*
_skip, skip, 2 nice solves and the last one was just a lockup hell =)_


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Pyra:* 10.10, 9.23, 7.98, 9.18, 10.45 = 9.50


----------



## irontwig (Dec 28, 2010)

Keroma12 said:


> *3x3x3 FMC*: *49*
> _Next one I tried was 39_
> 
> 
> ...


 
What do you mean "next one"? You can try as many times you want within the hour.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 28, 2010)

I will edit this list in place if/when I do more solves


*2x2x2: *7.07 6.98 7.62 7.59 7.04 = 7.23
*3x3x3: *24.95 21.73 22.77 20.06 18.56 = 21.52
*4x4x4: *1:32.30 1:25.69 1:17.78 1:06.82 1:13.23 = 1:18.90
*5x5x5: *2:02.58 2:13.78 1:50.98 2:27.75 2:21.64 = 2:12.67
*6x6x6: *4:17.17 4:14.98 4:34.47 4:26.36 4.11.96 = 4:19.50
*7x7x7: *6:13.19 6:41.85 6:22.87 6:53.30 6:26.03 = 6:30.25
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *1:05.51 52.39 DNF = 52.39
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF DNF = DNF
*3x3x3 One Handed: *40.42 42.97 41.30 38.96 40.36 = 40.69
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *53.59 1:42.86 DNF 1:34.38 1:12.49 = 1:29.91
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *2:09.43
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *3:50.21
*Magic: *1.77 2.06 2.47 1.63 1.66 = 1.83
*Master Magic: *5.47 5.05 4.88 4.94 4.13 = 4.96
*Clock: *15.02 20.40 24.47 25.40 22.13 = 22.33
*MegaMinx: *3:28.53 3:00.67 2:47.44 2:37.85 2:51.78 = 2:53.30
*Pyraminx: *8.16 17.79 11.31 19.33 11.23 = 13.45
*Square-1: *1:01.44 51.71 56.23 1:09.76 1:08.58 = 1:02.09

I am committing myself to speedsolving this, and the christmas thing for the next 3 days
2011 will be the year I start again, with algs and fingertricks instead of homemade tricks and wristing


----------



## Grohuen (Dec 28, 2010)

3х3 : 15.96 13.83 12.69 15.03 14.00 - 14.29
2x2: 4.19 4.05 4.66 5.16 5.63 - 4.67
3x3 OH: 16.80 18.28 23.38 18.19 17.69 - 18.05


----------



## Laura O (Dec 28, 2010)

*3x3x3*: (18.34), 21.34, 20.53, 20.75, (22.00) = 20.88
*Clock*: 7.62, 8.10, 7.39, (7.19), (8.22) = 7.70


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 28, 2010)

irontwig said:


> What do you mean "next one"? You can try as many times you want within the hour.



I meant right after doing the weekly scramble, I tried a different scramble, from the christmas competition, and got 39 moves.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 28, 2010)

*2x2:* (2.35), 3.03, 3.63, (3.94), 3.48= 3.39
*3x3:* (15.80), 15.81, (18.22), 17.08, 16.20= 16.36
*4x4:* 1:18.86, 1:17.27, 1:30.66, 1:27.90, DNF(0.00)= 1:25.13 (I HATE QJ! IT BROKE ON THE LAST)
*Pyraminx:* 13.96, (15.59), (7.51), 8.24, 9.83= 10.68 (Easy scrambles. PB single!)
*Magic:* (1.48), 1.29, 1.39, (1.70), 1.50= 1.46 (Very nice. No chokes for me!)
B]MTS: [/B] : 1:01.15, 58.60, 55.63, (55.07), (1:07.99)= 57.92 (This was actually pretty easy with beginner method. I switched for this)


----------



## janelle (Dec 29, 2010)

*2x2x2*
(4.08), (8.70), 8.05, 6.62, 7.18
Average of 5: *7.28 *
PBL skip on the first.

*3x3x3*
23.69, 20.93, 20.19, (18.79), (DNF[pop])
Average of 5: *21.60*
Bleh  I'm totally out of practice XD

*3x3x3 OH*
35.13, 34.79, (37.98), (32.56), 37.26
Average of 5: *35.73*
Pretty good  Probably the only thing I improved on since the last time XD

*Magic*
1.49, (1.47), 1.48, 1.71, (1.77)
Average of 5: *1.56*
I'm surprised I still got a couple sub1.5 even though I haven't been practicing XD


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 29, 2010)

*2x2BLD:	* 32.89	46.30	28.87	= *28.87* good
*3x3BLD:* dnf	02:04.63	dnf	= *2:04.63* bad
*4x4BLD:	* 9:02.81	dnf	dnf	= *9:02.81* bad
*5x5BLD:* dnf	dnf	dnf	= *DNF* worse
*Multi: 8/10 = 6 * in 57:47, memo 41:17.
Very close again, both faulty cubes had buffer + one other corner twisted.
Still so far behind the speed phantoms Daniel & Aron....

*3x3:* 48.53	44.68	46.34	40.87	42.55 = *44.52*


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 29, 2010)

This is probably the last time I do everything for the weekly comp (assuming it's the last one of the year). I will still compete in some events probably, but not all.
Hopefully this will finish me with another 2nd place. I must be up to about 30 of them now (with 1 lone victory )
*2x2x2:* 4.18, (4.28), 4.18, 4.25, (3.68) = *4.20*
*3x3x3:* 14.04, 13.15, (15.04), 13.28, (12.63) = *13.49*
Yay sub 13.5 
*4x4x4:* (1:05.63), 1:00.18, 59.63, (58.29), 1:00.86 = *1:00.22*
Not sub-1 
*5x5x5:* 2:03.61, (2:06.45), 1:57.00, (1:52.07), 2:00.83 = *2:00.48*
Not sub-2 
*6x6x6:* 4:48.29, (4:23.05), 4:51.10, (5:45.29), 4:41.29 = *4:46.89*
*7x7x7:* (7:02.93), (7:27.20), 7:15.48, 7:05.96, 7:20.50 = *7:13.98*
*2x2x2BLD:* DNF, 25.47, 24.19 = *24.19*
No easy scrambles 
*3x3x3BLD:* 1:26.19, 1:05.12, 1:15.42 = *1:05.12*
Nice solve 
*4x4x4BLD:* 4:49.55 [2:01], DNF (4:42), 5:05.12 [2:04] = *4:49.55*
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF, DNF, 13:40.57 [5:54] = *13:40.57*
Almost DNFed an event 
*MultiBLD: 9/10 42:25*
Pretty scrambled cube
*OH:* 27.75, 28.64, (26.37), (29.86), 27.00 = *27.80*
*Feet:* 1:16.20, 1:15.93, (1:25.79), 1:20.26, (1:13.03) = *1:17.46*
*MTS:* 44.04, 42.58, (46.12), (37.94), 41.20 = *42.61*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:32.05*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:25.11*
*Magic:* (1.37), 1.41, 1.38, (1.87), 1.49 = *1.43*
*Master Magic:* (3.19), 3.03, 2.83, 2.84, (2.75) = *2.90*
*Clock:* 7.47, (7.98), 7.58, 7.68, (7.14) = *7.58*
*Megaminx:* (1:32.60), (1:46.28), 1:41.09, 1:38.67, 1:36.55 = *1:38.77*
*Pyraminx:* (4.59), 5.02, (7.29), 7.10, 7.24 = *6.45*
*Square-1:* (31.99), 26.55, (24.86), 29.43, 29.80 = *28.59*
*FMC: 29 moves* R' D' R' U' R D R' U B' D B2 L2 B U F2 U2 R F' R2 F2 U' R2 U F' U' R' U R F


Spoiler



Normal Scramble: D' R F R' D2 U L2 R' F2 D R2 B F R2 U2 B L' U'
2x2x2: R2 * B' D B2 L2 B (6)
2x2x3: U F2 U2 (9)
F2L-1: R F' R2 F2 (13)
F2L: U' R2 U (16)
Leave 3 corners: F' U' R' U R F (22)
Insert at *: R D' R' U' R D R' U to cancel 1 move. 22+8-1=29 moves


----------



## aronpm (Dec 29, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 6.58, 4.50, (3.19), 5.71, (9.69) = 5.60
*3x3x3*: 17.53, (16.69), 18.34, (DNF) 16.86 = 17.58
*4x4x4*: 1:22.68, (1:12.06), 1:20.91, (1:49.91), 1:26.03 = 1:23.21
*5x5x5*: 2:50.28, 2:53.02, 2:47.18, (3:10.19), (2:19.27) = 2:50.16

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 24.44, DNF(19.27), 11.43 = 11.43
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 47.75, 43.15, DNF(48.63) = 43.15
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(3:36.11), DNF(4:31.34), DNF(5:09.93) = DNF
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF(8:49.12), DNF(8:12.04), DNF = DNF
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 9/10 = 8 in 23:12.60


----------



## guusrs (Dec 30, 2010)

fmc: B2 U2 L2 F' D B' D' F D B D R B R' B' D' R D' R B2 D' B' U R' U F U' F R2 F2 (*30*)

niss:
nice start: B2 U2 L2
switch to inverse scramble with pre-moves [L2 U2 B2]
pseudo F2L: F2 R2 F' U F' U' R U' B D B2 R' D (13+3)
LL-edges: R' D B R B' R' D2 * (20+3)
pre-move correction: L2 U2 B2 (23)
at * insert D B' D' F' D B D' F, 1 move cancels

mmm, I think I missed something nice...

Gus


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 30, 2010)

*2x2:* (7.17), 5.94, 6.26, (5.40), 6.47 = 6.22
*3x3:* 16.99, (15.40), 17.80, (19.80), 17.97 = :fp
_Comment: What is this? my best time is nearly a second slower than my average of 100. I should've picked a time when I was less of a nub._
*4x4:* 1:35.04, 1:16.88, 1:15.15, 1:23.97, 1:44.87 = 1:25.29
_Comment: On the last one it popped, I built the centers wrong and there was PLL parity too.
*5x5:* 3:13.64, (3:00.32), 3:22.81, 3:35.65, (3:50.24) = 3:24.03
Comment: Ugh, quite a nasty pop on the last.
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = 1:56.82
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = 4:45.38
*3x3 OH:* (24.17), 25.27, 26.92, 26.05, (28.96) = 26.08 
Comment: I gained a couple of seconds on the last, I dropped my cube on the keyboard and clicked out of the timer.
*Pyraminx:* 12.51, (9.89), 12.22, (25.43), 9.90 = 11.54 
*Clock:* (14.83), (DNF), 20.90, 17.64, 16.14 = 18.22 

BLD:
*2x2 BLD:* 28.32, 37.78, DNF = 28.32
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, 3:08.27, 1:40.86 = 1:40.86
Comment: Lol, my aunty came in the room and started asking me what I wanted to eat.
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
Comment: I suck at 4BLD. On the second I executed some centers before realising I was using the wrong buffer, I also labelled a center wrong. 
*5x5 BLD:* 18:14.75, 15:43.85, DNF = 15:43.85 
Comment: I was just finishing off the +-centers when I realised I labelled one wrong. I still had to execute the wings, corners and a few centers. The time when I stopped was 11 mins. _ 
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 10/14 in 52:28 = 6 points
_Comment: I amazed myself at how much faster I go when I want to._
*7x7:* DNF(2:38:52), 2:46:40, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF
_Comment: Happiest DNF average ever. _
*3x3 MTS:* DNF, 4:21.07, 3:45.00, DNF, DNF = DNF
_Comment: Never really done this before, too confusing for me at the moment _
*3x3 FMC:* = 116 HTM


Spoiler



Corners:
x2 y2 R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R (9) - 9
x' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' (8) - 17
y' (R D' R D R' D' R D) U (R' D' R D R' D' R D) U (R' D' R D R' D' R D) U2 R2 (28) - 45

Edges:
x y2 M U M' U2 M U M' (11) - 56
y' z' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (11) - 67
E L' E' R2 E L E' R2 (12) - 79
y' M D M' U' M D' M' U (12) - 91
R' U' R U M2 U' R' U R M2 (12) - 103
y z2 R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 Rw U R U' Rw' (13) - 116


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 31, 2010)

*Cubenovice

FMC:* 63 HTM via *Human Tistlethwaite*
These slice moves in the end game make it quite hard to get the notation right.
Interesting method but I definately need more HTA algs to make the corners orienting and endgame more efficient.



Spoiler



F B2 U' R2 B' EO and U-cross 5-5
D L2 D2 L D-cross 4-9
D B' U F2 U' B orient 2 corners 6-15
U' L' D R2 D' L orient 1 corner 6-21
D L D' R2 D L orient last two corners 6-27
D L2 D L2 sort U and D corners 4-31
U2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 U R2 Ortega pairs up corners 8-39
D U L2 U L2 R2 D' fix bad edges 7-46
L2 D2 corners 2-48
*B2 B2* F2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 U' *F2* all but 4 centers 8-56
*F2* B2 U D' R2 L2 U D' 7-63


F B2 U' R2 B' D L2 D2 L D B' U F2 U' B U' L' D R2 D' L D L D' R2 D L D L2 D L2 U2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 U R2 D U L2 U L2 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 U D' R2 L2 U D' 63 HTM

Alg.garron: http://tinyurl.com/3yrk97c


----------



## userman (Dec 31, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 7.351, (7.076), (10.024), 7.730, 9.046 == 8.042 
*3x3x3:* (50.838), 59.221, (1:03.962), 51.573, 55.861 == 55.552
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF DNF DNF == DNF

Comments: I always fail at 2x2 BLD...


----------



## PeterV (Dec 31, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 6.69, (4.06), 8.05, (9.16), 5.34 = *6.69 avg.*

3x3x3: 32.80, (21.47), 26.93, (DNF), 26.25 = *28.66 avg.*


----------



## lilkdub503 (Dec 31, 2010)

*2x2:* (10.58), 8.71, 9.31, 7.86, (7.56) = 8.63
*3x3:* 20.77, (25.46), (19.56), 23.88, 21.72 = 22.12
*4x4:* 2:17.40, 2:13.59, (2:28.19+), 1:49.53, (1:34.77) = 2:06.84 [σ = 12.34]
*3x3OH:* (53.28), 49.22, 52.47, 49.53, (40.13) = 50.41 ughhhh...
*234 Relay:* 2:47.03 Splits: 2:06-24-15.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 1, 2011)

Daniel may work as a foreteller , on the other hand it was
like telling the weather. If you say that it is going to be like
yesterday you are most often right.

Anyway, congratulations Simon, Daniel and Cornelius

(If anyone thinks the results are later than usual it depends
on the new year and the day change for the weeklies. This
competition did not close until now when the new one is up).

*2x2x2*(31)

 2.06 onionhoney
 2.39 SimonWestlund
 2.72 Shortey
 3.04 Yes, We Can!
 3.27 AnsonL
 3.38 cuberkid10
 3.76 Puzzle
 4.20 kinch2002
 4.43 Elliot
 4.67 Grohuen
 5.42 Evan Liu
 5.60 aronpm
 5.89 KryuzbanDmitry
 6.09 Keroma12
 6.22 Zane_C
 6.45 mande
 6.69 PeterV
 7.23 AvGalen
 7.28 janelle
 7.33 pierrotlenageur
 7.69 masteranders1
 7.87 Norbi
 8.04 userman
 8.16 coinman
 8.63 lilkdub503
 9.26 Imperatrix
 9.56 James Ludlow
 10.19 MichaelErskine
 10.57 celli
 11.30 Lumej
 29.10 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 *(41)

 9.52 Yes, We Can!
 9.71 onionhoney
 10.09 SimonWestlund
 10.51 Shortey
 10.79 Hyprul 9-ty2
 10.79 AnsonL
 13.49 kinch2002
 13.77 Puzzle
 14.15 Elliot
 14.79 Evan Liu
 16.36 cuberkid10
 16.51 pierrotlenageur
 16.84 cincyaviation
 17.58 aronpm
 17.59 Zane_C
 18.27 CUB3R01
 19.19 mande
 19.32 Keroma12
 19.45 James Ludlow
 20.87 larf
 20.87 okayama
 21.52 AvGalen
 21.60 janelle
 22.12 lilkdub503
 23.26 Lumej
 23.65 masteranders1
 24.10 Norbi
 25.03 fiqnocchio
 25.30 coinman
 25.64 Imperatrix
 26.52 freshcuber
 28.66 PeterV
 28.72 Oljibe
 29.31 celli
 44.52 MatsBergsten
 45.42 24653483361
 55.55 userman
 1:06.65 tertius
 1:45.32 ThePCKid
 1:58.63 Mike Hughey
 DNF MichaelErskine
*4x4x4*(21)

 45.43 SimonWestlund
 47.24 Yes, We Can!
 51.89 Shortey
 53.35 pierrotlenageur
 1:00.22 kinch2002
 1:02.58 Evan Liu
 1:07.41 Puzzle
 1:13.98 Elliot
 1:17.03 James Ludlow
 1:18.90 AvGalen
 1:19.16 cincyaviation
 1:23.21 aronpm
 1:25.30 Zane_C
 1:25.63 Keroma12
 1:25.81 cuberkid10
 1:32.25 masteranders1
 1:45.89 Lumej
 1:54.45 freshcuber
 2:06.84 lilkdub503
 2:16.66 MichaelErskine
 2:22.18 Imperatrix
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:29.35 SimonWestlund
 1:38.83 Yes, We Can!
 1:39.28 Shortey
 1:57.60 AnsonL
 2:00.48 kinch2002
 2:03.36 pierrotlenageur
 2:12.67 AvGalen
 2:17.13 Keroma12
 2:23.09 James Ludlow
 2:34.37 Puzzle
 2:45.12 Evan Liu
 2:50.16 aronpm
 2:54.75 Mike Hughey
 3:20.55 masteranders1
 3:24.03 Zane_C
 3:26.98 Lumej
 3:52.69 Imperatrix
 3:55.67 freshcuber
 4:11.82 MichaelErskine
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:50.15 SimonWestlund
 3:23.97 Shortey
 3:50.21 Keroma12
 4:05.85 James Ludlow
 4:26.00 AvGalen
 4:27.41 pierrotlenageur
 4:46.89 kinch2002
 7:02.06 MichaelErskine
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:49.72 SimonWestlund
 6:19.98 Keroma12
 6:30.25 AvGalen
 6:38.60 James Ludlow
 7:13.98 kinch2002
12:07.49 Lumej
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Yes, We Can!
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 16.06 AnsonL
 16.09 Shortey
 16.92 Elliot
 18.05 Grohuen
 18.81 Hyprul 9-ty2
 20.40 Yes, We Can!
 21.09 SimonWestlund
 24.88 Puzzle
 26.08 Zane_C
 27.80 kinch2002
 35.14 mande
 35.73 janelle
 36.24 Evan Liu
 40.69 AvGalen
 40.92 pierrotlenageur
 50.41 lilkdub503
 53.40 Lumej
 54.97 Keroma12
 56.25 James Ludlow
 1:00.91 Norbi
 1:01.70 MichaelErskine
 1:03.46 Oljibe
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:17.46 kinch2002
 1:44.01 SimonWestlund
 2:23.31 Lumej
 2:55.96 Shortey
 3:07.48 Puzzle
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(16)

 10.10 SimonWestlund
 11.43 aronpm
 12.20 Shortey
 19.91 Evan Liu
 24.19 kinch2002
 25.32 Yes, We Can!
 28.32 Zane_C
 28.87 MatsBergsten
 29.90 Mike Hughey
 49.17 Keroma12
 51.31 okayama
 52.39 AvGalen
 1:08.11 pierrotlenageur
 2:11.65 Lumej
 DNF userman
 DNF James Ludlow
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 43.15 aronpm
 1:05.12 kinch2002
 1:09.19 SimonWestlund
 1:16.08 Yes, We Can!
 1:28.84 Mike Hughey
 1:40.86 Zane_C
 2:04.63 MatsBergsten
 2:25.22 Shortey
 2:49.87 okayama
 3:27.44 Lumej
 3:35.58 pierrotlenageur
 4:22.53 Elliot
 4:54.15 Norbi
 5:12.39 Keroma12
 DNF AvGalen
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 4:49.55 kinch2002
 7:21.96 SimonWestlund
 7:59.03 Mike Hughey
 9:02.81 MatsBergsten
12:08.43 Yes, We Can!
15:19.47 okayama
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(9)

13:40.57 kinch2002
14:38.44 Mike Hughey
15:43.85 Zane_C
24:36.72 SimonWestlund
45:51.69 okayama
47:17.70 Yes, We Can!
 DNF aronpm
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Lumej
*3x3 Multi blind*(10)

9/10 (23:12)  aronpm
9/10 (42:25)  kinch2002
10/14 (52:28)  Zane_C
8/10 (57:47)  MatsBergsten
4/4 (36:16)  okayama
3/3 (13:05)  Yes, We Can!
2/2 ( 7:22)  Shortey
3/4 (18:02)  SimonWestlund
2/3 ( 8:22)  Mike Hughey
1/2 (13:36)  Keroma12
*3x3 Match the scramble*(9)

 42.61 kinch2002
 52.03 SimonWestlund
 1:08.29 Keroma12
 1:11.93 Shortey
 1:24.91 Yes, We Can!
 1:29.91 AvGalen
 1:30.38 Lumej
 2:02.88 James Ludlow
 DNF Zane_C
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 59.06 SimonWestlund
 1:09.70 Yes, We Can!
 1:14.89 Shortey
 1:28.02 Puzzle
 1:29.48 Evan Liu
 1:31.96 pierrotlenageur
 1:32.05 kinch2002
 1:56.82 Zane_C
 2:09.43 AvGalen
 2:12.71 Keroma12
 2:47.03 lilkdub503
 2:59.26 MichaelErskine
 3:08.98 Lumej
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:42.17 SimonWestlund
 2:56.69 Shortey
 3:00.24 Yes, We Can!
 3:09.21 pierrotlenageur
 3:25.11 kinch2002
 3:50.21 AvGalen
 4:31.19 Evan Liu
 4:38.20 Keroma12
 4:45.38 Zane_C
 5:44.46 Lumej
 7:23.97 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(13)

 1.20 Yes, We Can!
 1.29 Evan Liu
 1.42 SimonWestlund
 1.43 kinch2002
 1.45 James Ludlow
 1.46 cuberkid10
 1.56 janelle
 1.83 AvGalen
 2.08 Lumej
 2.55 Oljibe
 2.63 MichaelErskine
 2.71 pierrotlenageur
 9.61 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(9)

 2.78 KryuzbanDmitry
 2.79 Evan Liu
 2.90 kinch2002
 3.48 Yes, We Can!
 3.90 SimonWestlund
 4.35 Mike Hughey
 4.96 AvGalen
 6.83 MichaelErskine
 DNF James Ludlow
*Clock*(11)

 7.58 kinch2002
 7.70 larf
 9.10 SimonWestlund
 11.58 Shortey
 14.34 Evan Liu
 18.23 Zane_C
 20.15 MichaelErskine
 22.33 AvGalen
 27.12 Yes, We Can!
 34.76 Lumej
 2:01.86 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(16)

 2.92 Odder
 4.02 Puzzle
 4.60 KryuzbanDmitry
 4.99 SimonWestlund
 5.72 Shortey
 6.45 kinch2002
 6.81 Yes, We Can!
 9.18 Keroma12
 9.50 Inf3rn0
 9.57 Evan Liu
 10.68 cuberkid10
 11.54 Zane_C
 13.44 AvGalen
 13.63 MichaelErskine
 17.33 pierrotlenageur
 DNF Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(10)

 57.54 SimonWestlund
 1:38.77 kinch2002
 1:40.78 Puzzle
 1:53.45 Yes, We Can!
 2:05.73 Shortey
 2:26.05 James Ludlow
 2:53.30 AvGalen
 2:57.97 Keroma12
 3:53.00 Lumej
 4:52.20 freshcuber
*Square-1*(11)

 20.65 SimonWestlund
 28.59 kinch2002
 30.31 Shortey
 30.72 Yes, We Can!
 46.92 Evan Liu
 1:02.08 AvGalen
 1:03.74 James Ludlow
 1:41.95 Lumej
 2:07.53 Keroma12
 2:27.26 MichaelErskine
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

27 okayama
28 Sébastien_Auroux
29 kinch2002
30 guusrs
32 SimonWestlund
35 irontwig
37 Yes, We Can!
49 Keroma12
51 Kenneth
63 Cubenovice
116 Zane_C
DNF  Shortey

*Contest results*

392 SimonWestlund
373 kinch2002
331 Yes, We Can!
296 Shortey
235 Zane_C
200 Keroma12
192 Evan Liu
188 AvGalen
169 aronpm
163 Puzzle
154 pierrotlenageur
137 James Ludlow
135 Lumej
116 AnsonL
112 Elliot
109 okayama
106 Mike Hughey
90 cuberkid10
88 MatsBergsten
76 onionhoney
68 MichaelErskine
62 Hyprul 9-ty2
62 mande
60 janelle
53 masteranders1
53 lilkdub503
47 KryuzbanDmitry
47 cincyaviation
47 Grohuen
45 Norbi
37 larf
36 Imperatrix
34 freshcuber
30 PeterV
29 CUB3R01
26 coinman
23 userman
22 Oljibe
21 Sébastien_Auroux
19 guusrs
18 Odder
17 irontwig
17 fiqnocchio
16 celli
14 Kenneth
13 Cubenovice
10 Inf3rn0
9 24653483361
7 tertius
6 ThePCKid


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 2, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> *5x5x5 Blindfolded*(9)
> 
> 13:40.57 kinch2002
> 14:38.44 Mike Hughey
> ...


 
Mats, I think there may be a little bug in your program. I got 47:17.7 and not 47:17.07. Even though it's not a big difference, you might want to fix it. Also, I'm just not THAT fast yet


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes said:


> Mats, I think there may be a little bug in your program. I got 47:17.7 and not 47:17.07. Even though it's not a big difference, you might want to fix it. Also, I'm just not THAT fast yet


 
OK, thanks. Until then please write 47:17.70 (don't skip the trailing 0).


----------

